# Sticky  Coat Color Charts



## Patch-O-Pits

This should help you more for those confused over colors 
Though not every color seems to be pictured this shows many of them to better aid people in knowing what color their dogs are .

*APBT and AmStaff color charts: *

ADBA:
American Dog Breeders Association

scroll down to the bottom of this page on the ADBA site:
http://www.adbadog.com/p_pdetails.asp?fpid=6&pg=6
and then click on "Download: Litter Application" At the bottom of the litter registration it explain how to choose which color your dog is in detail and it lists the colors that can be put on the reg form as per ADBA

UKC:
American Pit Bull Terrier Network APBT color gallery

AKC color chart
http://amstaffnetwork0.tripod.com/colors.htm


----------



## reddoggy

The Chocolate Brindle in the UKC chart is the dog of my dreams! And I'm not even that hot about brindle, that is just one beautiful dog. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## American_Pit13

This should be a sticky. Color come up in a lot of questions.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

american_pit13 said:


> This should be a sticky. Color come up in a lot of questions.


 I figured it would be easier to post this as a referral for those who ask than always adding so many different opinions on color 

I hope it helps:cheers:


----------



## bahamutt99

Aw. I can't give Patch any reps because I haven't spread the love enough. Good post, though. Maybe help people do a little research more easily. 

:cheers:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

It seems now a days especially BYBs and even some owners who do not really know what color their dogs or are trying to jack up prices for their pups are make up their own names for them to make them sound cool, unique or "rare".

I just want to state, there are NO RARE COLORS in the APBT. 

You can see the UKC and ADBA standards for what is acceptable and use the reg color charts to help figure out colors correctly


----------



## grim6968

*i have a problem*

i cant figuer out what cooler is my dog she seems to be black but then agen it looks like she has a brown rast tint to her what bu yall think i have to put sumthing an here papers to send them in


----------



## Czar

awesome post


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great post that made things a little clearer fro me thank you.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

It is helpful to see picts sometimes instead of just explanations! I'm glad it helped.


----------



## PIGBuLL

great stuff! never heard of a couple of em like the Seal pattern, very interesting to see these patterns exist , and am wondering which ones are exclusive to the pitbull terrier, im guessing blue is more rare than so?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

PIGBuLL said:


> great stuff! never heard of a couple of em like the Seal pattern, very interesting to see these patterns exist , and am wondering which ones are exclusive to the pitbull terrier, im guessing blue is more rare than so?


 none are exclusive APBT colors, all those colors are also found in other breeds, but may just be called different names. Blue is definitely not rare; it is actually one of the most over bred/ sort of even exploited colors IMO.


----------



## mojomanny

*I need to know the color of my pitbull? Please someone help.*

*Hey there everyone. I was wondering if anyone could help me determine the color of my female pitbull. I have heard a lot of different names, champaign, cinnamon, blue fawn, blonde. I would like to know what to tell people when they ask me what color she is. Nobody seems to know, I have pictures of her in my albums I am not sure how to put it up here.







*


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Post a picture.


----------



## RyanOrion

Hey guys,
I found this forum through a google search and have been trying to figure out the color of my pit. The paper work says chocolate, which she very well is brown, but she only looks brown when in the sunlight. I searched a couple sites and looked at the ones listed above and one of them described her color as Seal, looks black, may be brown or red in the sunlight.

Can someone tell me what exactly her color is? Thanks! 








In the sunlight









Inside

Thanks!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

I'd say Seal, and very cute too!


----------



## RyanOrion

awesome, thank you!


----------



## kodiakgirl

grim6968 said:


> i cant figuer out what cooler is my dog she seems to be black but then agen it looks like she has a brown rast tint to her what bu yall think i have to put sumthing an here papers to send them in


Sounds like Seal color to me. If she looks like the dog in the pictures below, it's definitely Seal.



RyanOrion said:


> Hey guys,
> I found this forum through a google search and have been trying to figure out the color of my pit. The paper work says chocolate, which she very well is brown, but she only looks brown when in the sunlight. I searched a couple sites and looked at the ones listed above and one of them described her color as Seal, looks black, may be brown or red in the sunlight.
> 
> Can someone tell me what exactly her color is? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

ryanorion said:


> awesome, thank you!


You're welcome!
My youngest is seal....


----------



## b.austin

ok my guy is either light tan or buckskin. it defines buckskin as tan with yellow tones and i've always called him blonde and it says there's no such thing, that blonde=buckskin. but does buckskin have to have a black mask?


----------



## b.austin

this is jasmine. you can sort of see her yellow highlights mixed into her red fur.


----------



## SMILL3R

I think according to the UKC website, Iggy is the Red white fawn with black mast and black nose. He is a deeper red color then he shows in most photos, very similar to the one I said.


----------



## Jmill

*Trying to figure Demon's Color out*

I'm thinking from what I've read that he would be a Blue/Fawn... but still not sure... please help


----------



## Tyson2012

*Help*

Im not sure what he would be called blue or champange???? please help


----------



## MSK

Tyson2012 said:


> Im not sure what he would be called blue or champange???? please help


looks like a light Chocolate to me doesn't look blue at all. Incase I'm just not seeing it because of lighting if the pup was ADBA could be this 
*Chocolate Bluies*
*Chocolate* - Can range from a Dark Chocolate to a Light Milk Chocolate. 
*Bluies* - Portions of coat having a distinct blue or gray cast. This is often associated with lighter or blue eyes. A reddish or gray pigment around the eye rims, nose, and lips are alos identified with this color. To indicate this coloring please list the Dominant Color/ Bluies/ Markings/ ect.

Chocolate Bluie example from ADBA


----------



## Tyson2012

*Tyson*

here is new pictures of him im so confused because his eyes are blueish when i agree his coat isnt grey to me


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Almost all puppies have blue eyes at this age! They will eventually turn green/yellow more than likely. He is too dark to be champagne, he looks like a chocolate puppy. Get some pictures when he is outside or in natural lighting.


----------



## RealRasta

I just looked at the color charts and it did not help me a bit.. lolz..

So would you say this coat is a:

brown brindle with black nose?
black brindle with black nose?
chocolate brindle with black nose?
red brindle with black nose?

Also has a white chest.









22 Weeks an 52lbs in image

Edit -- Here is another with his chest showing.








16 weeks 3 days an 37.5lbs in image


----------



## storey

Jmill said:


> I'm thinking from what I've read that he would be a Blue/Fawn... but still not sure... please help


If I can trust the images I'm looking at, I would have to say you have a red,white, and either blue or seal tri-color. And as said earlier, there Are not rare colors, but in my experience here in MS I PERSONALY have not seen many tris.

Thank u for sharing especially with the colors being so far apart. How did u run across him? Does any one know of any health problems thatcan be assessed from tries?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

No this puppy is not a Tri. Tris have tan points like dobermans and rotties, and they have white markings as well(therefore making them a Tri). 

This pup looks like a fawn/white as the pictures are hard to tell. If the pup's mask and nose are blue then it is blue fawn/white.


----------



## LiteMe9

Arabella (12 weeks old) has Shepard markings even though both of her parents were def bulls. Lol! She was the only one in the litter that was brown. Dad was a gorgeous peanut butter color and mom was black and white (as was the rest of the litter). 




Sent from my iPhone


----------

